# About to give up



## mikey gto (Jun 14, 2011)

Well it's been almost 3years since I drove my 67 conv. home.When I got the car I knew that it had a 350 in it so I search and found a correct year motor that was all new with 0 miles, block 107353 WS.That was 2 years ago.With work and everything else I have not turn a bolt on it.Has anyone else had this happen ? So far I have started putting a new wiring harness in and had the 4 speed gone thru,Vintage air and several new parts still in boxes.Sometimes I think I should quit and try to sell but you never get what you got in it.It seems that GTO just don't bring the money that chevy's do.The car is rust free when I got it as the other guy started a frame off resto.I have around 7k in it right now.


----------



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

I have a project car and run into similar issues all the time. I try to keep "before and after" pictures on my work desk to provide inspiration. Travel for work and busy kids schedules keep me away for periods of time, but the cars are therapy for me so I keep going back. There's something very satisfying working with my hands and being my own boss, even if it's just nights and weekends between my day job. 

If you have space to store it and it's not a financial burden, keep it until you have more time and flexibility to dedicate to it. If you truly need to move on, try to find another Pontiac hobbyist to take over the project. GTOs are no less collectible than Chevys, they just take a special passion because of the challenge with parts and aftermarket support. Chevy might have a broader ownership base, but I'd rather be driving a Poncho V8 any day of the week. 

4-speed 67 convertible with a WS block sounds very interesting to me. If you were closer I might be interested myself :smile2:


----------



## tguggino (Aug 31, 2013)

Mikey. Where are you located? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ibarbuckle (Feb 24, 2014)

Almost nobody makes money doing that. It's a hobby, if you don't like it just move on. I know I've wasted plenty of money on hobbies that seemed interesting at first...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Do what you want, but keep in mind that these cars are worth more and more with each passing year.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What these guys said. Without the passion, getting a car assembled is almost impossible. You have to WANT it to do it. That said, 7k into a '67 4 speed ragtop is peanuts. You could part it out (heaven forbid) for much more than that. If it were _me_, I'd finish the car. I've been driving my '67 ragtop with the top down for the past 3 days. Nothing like it. If you just_ can't _see finishing it, sell it. Put it for sale here, though!! Good luck.


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey Mikey,
I am local (in the KC area) if you ever need a hand wrenching on her or hell just someone to talk to that will "get it", PM me and I will give ya my number. Heck, I'll even buy the first round. But don't give up. 

I know it sucks having a car you are not driving that when you look at it in the garage looks like a pile of parts but in your head is a show car. It's tough. But there is no timer on this, you have the rest of your life. Stick with it and someday you will pat yourself on the back. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Stay with it Mikey! When you go to the car shows look at some of the rat rod guys,.....they are always having fun!

Don't worry about show......go for go! Get her running and drive and enjoy it...

Not perfect....just going safely!

One step at a time........


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Give up :nopity:. I'll be up with my trailer and I guarantee you .50cents on the dollar. :bannana:

Hey, I'm doing you a favor, who wants a 67 GTO WS 4 speed convertible anyway? :skep:


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

ALKYGTO said:


> Give up :nopity:. I'll be up with my trailer and I guarantee you .50cents on the dollar. :bannana:
> 
> Hey, I'm doing you a favor, who wants a 67 GTO WS 4 speed convertible anyway? :skep:


More like 40 cents, remember it isn't worth as much as a Chevy.
:rofl:


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Goat Roper said:


> More like 40 cents, remember it isn't worth as much as a Chevy.
> :rofl:


True that....I'm just feeling generous. :biggrinjester:


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Mike, we are just yankin' your chain because...well...we can. 
What you need is to get past your "stuck" point and do one big push to get the project rolling.
If you are for sure done with it try to sell is as a whole lot so another GTO doesn't die from death of disassembly.
In reality 7K is nothing for what you have there and it will be worth a lot more if it is all back together.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Well said. Mikey I meant no animosity at all towards you, I've walked in your shoes. I distinctly remember thinking about scrapping the car when the body was suspended from the rafters in all its bare naked beauty with the quarters cut off and everything else dirty and piled in boxes and little ziplock bags. Wondering what I had gotten myself into, how much more $$$$ would it take to get this pile back on the road....

The only feeling better than switching your ratchet to the "tighten" position is the first drive. It makes it all worth it. No feeling like it, you've brought this thing back to roadworthiness and you get to drive it.

I encourage you to stick it out brother. The other great members here will help you with any technical questions you have and even help find those elusive parts. Heck, you've got an offer to actually help you wrench on it. 

You can do it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

^^^this^^^

Mike don't look at the project as a whole it can be overwhelming and you just close the garage door.
Break it down into sections and start bolting on parts.
As each section comes together the parts pile gets smaller.
A journey of a thousand pieces starts with one bolt.
Just get to wrenching and you have an offer already for some help.
If you don't have the manual get one, the info and exploded views saves a lot of time and keeps you going.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What these guys said, pretty much. You can eat an elephant.....one bite at a time. When I restored my '15 Ford, I made a point to do one thing, no matter how small, each evening. I was driving it in 6 months. Do one section/area at a time, then move on to the next. It'll get done.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Mikey; I been rippin the AC out of my 66 Lemans today......

Don't want it, I like riding with the windows down, vent windows open, music up!

Don't care if it is hot sometimes, actually want it to be different than my other modern cars. Back in the sixties I did not have AC, some guys did.....

So I am putting in an AC delete kit which will keep the heater and defroster and no AC and save lots of room in engine compartment for tinkering....

Oh but the way, I have an AC recycle machine and a complete set of AC tools. Can fix it all even on the modern cars. Got 30 lb cylinders of 134a.....

I can do it just don't care about it and I love the simplicity of these cars, so why complicate it. so as one suggestion. Sell the new vintage air in the box kit. Likey worth a good dollar and use the mony to get something to make it run....

You can do an AC delete, or add it in later years......or just keep moving at speed for a the breeze....

Great advice from the gang, I would keep it and just work oni t and enjoy it.

It does not have to be a concourse car....I like driving mine and working on it and it is fun!

:bannana::bannana::bannana:


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

That A/C plenum is made of unobtainium and I had to pay 175 bucks for one that was toasted, cracked and had to be rebuilt.
I had to reglass the entire fiberglass plenum because father time had taken all the resin away.
The metal part was sandblasted and painted, the original that was in the car had been butchered by some hack who used tin snips to get the core out from the inside and he busted the fiberglass plenum in the process.
You can get new repops of the heater boxes but the A/C heaters units are almost impossible to find.
You can get good money for it, the one I saw on Eprey that was totally trashed went for 275 bucks.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

GR are you calling the metal part with the fan motor in the engine compartment the Plenum? Or are you referring to the box inside under the Dash!

Like yours somebody has hacked the fiberglass box over the evaporator, I guess it could be re fiberglassed. The metal box with the fan is great shape. The evaporator and lines are shot...


----------



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

And for those of us over 40, where's Mikey?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Lemans guy said:


> GR are you calling the metal part with the fan motor in the engine compartment the Plenum? Or are you referring to the box inside under the Dash!
> 
> Like yours somebody has hacked the fiberglass box over the evaporator, I guess it could be re fiberglassed. The metal box with the fan is great shape. The evaporator and lines are shot...


The box under the dash, it is two parts, the metal part that holds the heater core and the fiberglass part that is the plenum that holds the diverters.
The evaporator for the A/C is located on the side of the body behind the fender.
The part on the engine side I guess you would call the blower housing that holds the fan motor and squirrel cage.
It also holds the door that sends the air through the heater core or A/C evaporator.
On mine that was moused with the wrong vac. can, a single port defroster door can which allowed the heater and A/C to run at the same time.
I had the whole unit out as well as the control and I have a vacuum pump that allowed me to bench test everything to make sure I had everything right before installing it back in the car.
The fiberglass 50 years ago was black but over time the resin has gone away and now they are a white/grey color with white glass fibers.
Since nobody is going to repro these you have to restore them with cloth and resin.
I molded the broken pin eyes and screw tabs with A/B epoxy then reinforced the plenum inside and out with cloth and resin.
My motors manual gave 2.9 hours to replace the heater core, it was more like two weeks to do the whole job.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks, yes That's clear. Sounds like you did a super job on it. I will be reusing the plenum and heater box. So that will stay. Just losing the evaporator, lines , AC blower and putting in a blower like the non AC cars have. I am gonna leave the old condenser like a bug and rock shield, you can't see it anyway. Just cut the old lines off it. It will save that 500 radiator someday!


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I don't think that a heater only blower unit will work with the heater/A/C cars because the firewalls are different.
You could use the A/C blower unit as is and when you use heat/defrost it will close the door in the blower housing.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Let's get back on topic guys. Mikey, if you are still here let us help you get your project back on track.


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

LOL. I have to join this topic since it involves our cars like our women if you know what I mean. I am not sure if you real about your feelings or looking for affection but first lets start with this. This is a very expensive hobby if you looking for: Attention or Just Pleasure. NOTHING ELSE. Lets start with attention.
Attention is when everyone wants to know what year is the car, what engine size, how did you find the car and where, how mush horse power, do you race it, how long you had it, do you mind me asking how much did you paid, do you go to car clubs or car shows, etc. Now pleasure is when it gets even better because it involves sweat, blood, arguments with girlfriends, wife's, kids, friends, etc., maybe because you spend so much time trying to get her on the road that it is hard to explain. At that point is where both meet. Attention and Pleasure. I am not sure who wins at the end but nobody is a looser since everyone wants to drive it or ride in it including girlfriends, wife's, kids, friends, etc. SO WHat is going to be my friend. You Decide


----------

